# sludge problem



## eurobeast (Aug 28, 2007)

how can i get the sludge build up out of my 1.8t passat motor


----------



## eurobeast (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: sludge problem (eurobeast)*

bumpski


----------



## villan234 (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: sludge problem (eurobeast)*

1.you should change your oil more regularly if you drive hard.
2.only use vw approved oils
3. you could try some engine flush


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: sludge problem (eurobeast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobeast* »_how can i get the sludge build up out of my 1.8t passat motor

What makes you think your engine is sludged?


----------



## eurobeast (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: sludge problem (shipo)*

loss of power and stuff and the 1.8t motors have that issue its common and its hard to get the thing above 30 miles per hour and the previous owner before me said he brought it to the dealership and thats wat they said it was sludged up


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: sludge problem (eurobeast)*

Hmmm, yes, the 1.8T is a known sludger IF the wrong oil was used, however, if the previous owner used 502.00 or better oil and changed it on schedule, I highly doubt that your engine is sludged.
As for not being able to get it above 30 mph, hmmm, unless the engine is so oil starved that all of the internal components are running dry, then I cannot for the life of me figure out why sludge would have anything to do with the power output of your engine. Then again, if sludge really is the problem, and if your oil flow is so severely restricted that internal friction is so high you can only get fifteen or twenty horsepower out of it, then your engine is toast anyway and you need to rebuild it.
At this point I think you need to get it to a competent mechanic and have the engine gone over with a fine tooth comb.
A few questions that occurred to me while I was typing (and in no particular order):
- Are there heavy oily deposits in the exhaust pipe?
- When the engine is running, does blue smoke issue from the exhaust pipe?
- When the engine is running at idle, does it sound mechanically well (i.e. does it idle without undue noise or knocking)?
- When driving your car, what does the engine sound like with the pedal all of the way to the floor?
If there is no apparent engine knocking and no apparent oil making its way out of the exhaust system, you might find that your problem is simply an old timing belt that has jumped a tooth or something.


----------



## eurobeast (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: sludge problem (shipo)*

well the only unusual noise is alot of tapping not deep sounding knocking but tapping like there is not enough oil and the tappets on the cam shaft or maybe valve tapping i hope its not valve tapping and the timing chain went and trashed the motor while it was on warranty anf was completely rebuilt to my knowledge within 2 years ago i just dont know wat to do


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: sludge problem (eurobeast)*

I would get it to a competent independent VW mechanic and have him/her give it a good look-see.
Regarding the noise you're hearing, it could be something as simple as the fuel injectors cycling on and off.
Regarding the timing setup on your engine, while I've never worked on a 1.8T, it is my understanding that that engine does NOT have a timing chain, it has a timing belt. Anybody?
Long story short, get that car to someone who knows these engines, it may cost you a few bucks, but that's better than the alternative.


----------



## Fluffy (Aug 25, 2008)

take it to the dealer there is a vw campaign for oil sludge on 1.8ts, vw will do the appropriate repair free of charge if you are the original owner with 90% of you oil change reciepts. 2nd owners do not need to provide reciepts. they will inspect the bearings top and bottom end. If the bearings aren't damaged they will perform a "desludge" procedure and replace the oil lines. If the bearings are damaged they will replace the engine and turbo, regardless of milage up to 7 years from d.o.d. If the dealer bitches call VWOA


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: sludge problem (shipo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_Hmmm, yes, the 1.8T is a known sludger IF the wrong oil was used, however, if the previous owner used *502.00 or better oil *and changed it on schedule, I highly doubt that your engine is sludged.


What oil is better than 502.00?


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: sludge problem (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
What oil is better than 502.00?

Well, 503.01 for starters.
Many would argue that the 505.01 spec is better still, and that the newer 504.00/507.00 specs are the current state of the art when it comes to engine oil.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: sludge problem (eurobeast)*

Auto-rx is the only thing I know that is really effective. it removes sludge slowly over time and safely. It works, I have used it on 2 cars and the dissolved sludge is visible when you change the oil or cut open your oil filter. There are also tons of positive examples of it dissolving sludge on Bob is the oil guy forum. Follow the directions on the auto-rx website and if your car is really sludged you may want to do the max sludge directions.
Don't use chemical flushes as they can loosen up big chunks of sludge which can clog your oil passages etc. and ruin your engine.


_Modified by saaber2 at 7:02 PM 9-6-2008_


----------



## brandon400hp (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: sludge problem (eurobeast)*

BG makes a product that was designed just for the 1.8T i have used it on a customers bug, worked good at first, but i dont think that there is any real fix on that garbage.


----------



## doberman99 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: sludge problem (eurobeast)*

use SEA FOAM FOR GAS AND ENGINE CLEANING AND RESTORATION
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kbuzbee (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: sludge problem (saaber2)*


_Quote »_
Auto-rx is the only thing I know that is really effective. it removes sludge slowly over time and safely. It works, I have used it on 2 cars and the dissolved sludge is visible when you change the oil or cut open your oil filter. There are also tons of positive examples of it dissolving sludge on Bob is the oil guy forum. Follow the directions on the auto-rx website and if your car is really sludged you may want to do the max sludge directions.
Don't use chemical flushes as they can loosen up big chunks of sludge which can clog your oil passages etc. and ruin your engine.


Auto-RX confuses me....
On their site they say to only use it with NON-synthetic oil for both the clean and rinse cycles. But every 502/505 oil I know of is synthetic. 
How do you use it (Auto-RX) with 1.8Ts??
Anyone??
Ken


----------



## Tom16v (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: sludge problem (kbuzbee)*

You can use a group 3 synthetic (castrol syntec 5w-40 for example) and just follow the directions http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kbuzbee (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: sludge problem (Tom16v)*

Thanks Tom!
I was getting mixed feeling (especially regarding some of Frank's own posts which seemed to be saying non-synth only. Glad to hear the Castrol will work with ARX.
Cheers!!
Ken


----------

